# Ellie and Willow at local show.



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Ellie and Willow attended their first show together this year. It was on sunday, with the local riding club.
They got 6th in Bonny Pony, 4th in under 16's equitation and a special in Child handler.
Here's some pics!   
The girl leading is Sophie. She adores Ellie and wanted to take her in the classes. Saved me putting my good clothes on! :lol: :lol:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

OMG they are so cute together!!! They look great! How's your mare doing, did she take or did she just ani some puonds at the stud's place?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's definatley taken. She's due 2nd week in March!   

Thanks for asking. :wink:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Ellie looks adorable! 

Yoou must of been so proud! x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww I was. She's done so well lately. 

I have got some other pics, but they wouldn't upload for some reason. :roll:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Try again some other time, would love to see them! x


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

aww their so cute :!:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

CUTIIIIESSS!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

They are so adorable!  

Bonny pony *scratches head* what is it exactly?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> They are so adorable!
> 
> Bonny pony *scratches head* what is it exactly?


Its where the judge chooses the cutiest/bonniest pony. It one for the kids. :lol: 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Cool thanks...

I'm blonde  hehe


----------



## Classical_Hand (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww that's so cute! =] A little girl at my barn went in her first lead line class and got 6th out 6 but she was just so happy to be there! She loves Chelsea so much. But Chelsea was being a tool and didn't trot for her. =[ Oh well... Congrats!


----------

